# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  el porque de llamarlo, o no llamarlo truco

## PabloAmira

quiero conocer sus opiniones frente a la palabra "truco"
la usan para presentar magia??
he escuchado a grandes magos decir "un truco", tamariz, daryl, etc.
y otros que dicen"hombre, que no hago trucos"
que piensan??
adios

----------


## luthipiero

A mi me gusta mas llamarlo *juego*,todo el mundo sabe que la magia tiene *truco*,pero no vas a ser tu el que le digas que si tiene truco ,un mago hace magia y decir que le vas haces un truco es como decir que le vas a engañar,en cambio un juego es para divertir e ilusionar,(que sin ir mas lejos son los objetivos de la magia),

Al menos eso creo yo

un saludo

----------


## KiKeNiCo

1 truco es meterle la mano a alguien detrás de la oreja y sacarla agarrando una moneda...si lo que haces es comentar que lo más importante de la vida es saber escuchar, porque la palabra en sí está vacía de contenido y es la atención e interés del otro lo que la transforma y le da sentido, y lo dices gesticulando, pausadamente, al tiempo que ejecutas "limpiamente" la maniobra en cuestión...y al decir "Escucha y notarás cuan valiosas son las palabras" sacas lentamente la mano desde su oreja, rozándola un poco incluso con el metal, la pones ante sus ojos, agarras la mano del otro y la depositas allí (todo ello lentamente en un silencio dramático)...ESO ES MAGIA.

----------


## ganu

Una de las acepciones de truco es:

_Ardid o trampa que se utiliza para el logro de un fin_

Por ello me parece una palabra "fea" como para utilizarla. Cuando yo le hago un juego a alguien no pretendo (ni mucho menos) engañarle o hacerle trampas, solo quiero que aflore en él la ilusión de ver algo increible o imposible. Tampoco me gusta la idea de que el espectador piense que lo estamos engañando, ahí ya no hay ilusión, no hay magia.

----------


## shark

un truco por definición es un engaño, no hay magia, por eso no se debe usar.

----------


## Potamito

El mago Ilusiona o Engaña??

Para todos los que estamos aquí, o para la mayoría, esta pregunta que hice es obvia, el mago no engaña, el Mago Ilusiona, y es por eso que se le dice Ilusionista, sin embargo todos sabemos que la magia tiene *SECRETOS*, muchos celosamente guardados, y estos secretos son los que el profanos llama trucos, la magia en sí no tiene truco, es una palabra que más que ayudar, daña a la magia, ya que con esta palabra, el sentido del ilusionismo se desvirtúa, se pierde esa esencia que vive en la magia.

Que hayas escuchado a Daryl decir Truco, es algo claro, utiliza la palabra "trick" que su traducción literal es truco, pero ya sabemos que los Inlgeses y Americanos son bastantes simples para dar los nombres a las cosas.

Que lo hayas oído de Tamariz, me extraña un poco, ya que muchas veces lo he oído decir "Voy a hacer un truco, no un truco no, prefiero llamarlo un juego o un efecto..." o algo así...



Saludos

----------


## Sembei

A mí también me suena haber oído a Tamariz la palabra truco, pero quizás fuera del contexto de una actuación. Creo que en alguna entrevista, o en alguna explicación totalmente fuera de escena. Si es así, sería la persona, no el personaje-mago quien usaría ese término.

En ese caso (si se refiere a la trampa o secreto), supongo que no tiene nada de malo utilizar la palabra que utilizaría un profano hablando de lo mismo. El profano no usa la palabra "secreto", usa "truco".

Personalmente, fuera de actuación y pre-actuación, uso indistintamente "truco" y "secreto". 
Para *presentar* magia, *nunca "truco".*
Antes de la actuación uso "os haré un par de juegos" o "un poco de magia" (esta es la expresión que más me gusta).


Por cierto, y ya que ha salido el tema ¿Alguien sabe si en inglés se usa alguna otra palabra que no sea "trick"? 
Hacía tiempo que me lo planteaba... ¿Qué repercusión puede ocasionar en la concepción que tiene de la magia (vista por un mago) puede tener el utilizar el término "magic trick" en lugar de "juego" o simplemente "magia"? 
Me ha salido una pregunta complicadilla, a ver si lo aclaro... Creeis que un mago angloparlante que empieza haciendo "magic tricks" ´¿ve la magia de forma diferente de uno hispanohablante que empieza haciendo "juegos"?
Sólo por el diferente uso de las palabras, me refiero.  



Un saludo!

----------


## ChaMeR

> A mi me gusta mas llamarlo *juego*,todo el mundo sabe que la magia tiene *truco*,pero no vas a ser tu el que le digas que si tiene truco ,un mago hace magia y decir que le vas haces un truco es como decir que le vas a engañar,en cambio un juego es para divertir e ilusionar,(que sin ir mas lejos son los objetivos de la magia),
> 
> Al menos eso creo yo
> 
> un saludo


Concuerdo 100%.

Si vos le decis que le vas a hacer un truco le estas adelantando lo q va a pasar lo que vas a hacer, en cambio si le decis que le vas a hacer un juego queda abierto a cualquier cosa...

ChaMeR

----------


## Tereso

A mi en lo personal lo que más me acomoda es decir de la siguiente manera:

"Tengo unas cuantas magias para ti"  

Aunque suene raro, lo utilizo por que me da la oportunidad de decir mira esta es una "magia del caribe", y salir con alguna cosa, luego decir, "ohh esta es magia vodoo, de Loussiana, ¿quieres verla?" y enseguida "algo de magia de la edad media" y alguna cosa por ahí... la cosa es que he logrado que mi "publico" cuando me ve me pregunte "¿Alguna magia nueva?" la cual frase (inconcientemente) me los deja preparados para recibir MAGIA y no trucos...
Este tipo de cosas, si me permiten los psicologos hacer un poco de psicología silvestre, es para mí la psicología aplicada a un campo determinado, para obtener un fin común : Entretenimiento   :Wink:  (para ti y para tu público)

Saludos a todos!

----------


## Flojo

Yo creo que si que se puede utilizar la palabra truco sin problema, siempre que la acompañes de la muletilla "de magia". Si no, si que creo que suena como si estuvieras intentando engañar a alguien. Al ponerle esa muletilla yo creo que lo que estas diciendole al espectador es que va a ver algo magico y no pensara que le estas engañando o haciendo quedar mal.

De todos modos, pienso que truco es la palabra que emplea el publico profano antes de que vean algo inexplicable y entonces lo llamen magia.

----------


## rofman

Pues a mí a veces se me escapa "truco de magia"

aunque no me gusta mucho, pero tampoco me gusta "juego de magia"

así que simplemente aprovecho el momento y les meto un juego.

Ejemplo:

Reunión de trabajo estamos hablando de si conocemos bien al personal que nos parece etc...

Entonces salto y digo:

- Pues mira yo si que os conozco bien, os conozco tanto que se los números que os gustan en cada momento ya vereis como os lo demuestro. 

Entonces saco la baraja, hago que la barajen (valga la redundancia), pido 2 voluntarios y mirandoles a los ojos y pensando mucho y les hago la doble predicción.

Cuando les entrego la baraja al primero que la va a coger le digo:

- ¡¡¡ No tu no!!! tiene que empezar él que primero pensé en el número que él pensaría.

Cuando acaba el juego se quedan de piedra :P

Por eso me encanta la cartomagia con juegos automaticos y con un poco de cara dura y mucho morro, te salen muchas cosas :P

Con las monedas me estoy iniciando por recomendación de Jeff, pero hace falta tener muchisima tecnica para hacer bien los empalmes y esas cosas.

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

Veréis mi hija de 9 años cuando trae alguna amiguita "de 2ª" , me dice con cara como así  :roll: "les haces un par de trucos aita (papa) "
pero cuando viene con sus amigas de 1ª siempre pide   :P que les haga unos juegos de magia. 
Es curioso como, por la razón que sea, identifica la palabra con su deseo de pasar el rato :roll:  o disfrutar con sus amigas de un poco de magia  :P 
creo que los términos que utilizamos, son comunicación y un mago debe saber utilizar la comunicación, mas que un forzaje.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Creo que fuera del momento de la actuación y dependiendo un poco de a quien se lo digas, da exactamente igual que lo llames truco. Me explico, si hablo con un mago o en mi casa o en un bar sin que tenga pensado sacar la baraja (o lo que use) la denominación no va a variar nada la situación. Los magos saben que son trucos los llames como los llames y los demás ya los llaman asi por sistema. Otra cosa muy diferente es si vas a actuar delante de ellos en un momento dado al que puedan ligar mentalmente la palabra. En ese caso TODO es actuación desde el momento que llegas y cualquier cosa que digas va a influir en el efecto porque va al subconsciente. Igual que tratas de ser creible, dejar un halo de misterio y llamarlo efecto o habilidad o cualquier término con algo de salsa que se te ocurra va a resultar mejor que decir truco ( que es como decir te la voy a dar con queso y no te vas a dar cuenta, asi que mantente centrado)
 :Smile1:  Un saludo

----------


## Dante_Drums

io pienso que fuera de una actuación se le puede llamar truco, pero no durante la misma. Diciendo "truco" estas quitando parte de la gracia del efecto o juego(que es como generalmente los llamo yo)

----------


## martamagika

> El mago Ilusiona o Engaña??
> 
> Para todos los que estamos aquí, o para la mayoría, esta pregunta que hice es obvia, el mago no engaña, el Mago Ilusiona, y es por eso que se le dice Ilusionista, sin embargo todos sabemos que la magia tiene *SECRETOS*, muchos celosamente guardados, y estos secretos son los que el profanos llama trucos, la magia en sí no tiene truco, es una palabra que más que ayudar, daña a la magia, ya que con esta palabra, el sentido del ilusionismo se desvirtúa, se pierde esa esencia que vive en la magia.
> 
> Que hayas escuchado a Daryl decir Truco, es algo claro, utiliza la palabra "trick" que su traducción literal es truco, pero ya sabemos que los Inlgeses y Americanos son bastantes simples para dar los nombres a las cosas.
> 
> Que lo hayas oído de Tamariz, me extraña un poco, ya que muchas veces lo he oído decir "Voy a hacer un truco, no un truco no, prefiero llamarlo un juego o un efecto..." o algo así...
> 
> 
> ...


totalmente de acuerdo

----------


## dreaigon

No, caballeros y señoritas, siento poner la nota amarga, se que despues de esto van a llover las criticas hacia mi pero en el fondo de vuestra conciencia sabreis que es así.

La inmensa mayoria de las personas del foro y no digo TODAS, los llaman juegos porque han oido decir que truco esta mal dicho, y solo por eso y adoptan la postura de que truco esta mal dicho por tal cosa y tambien la dicen ellos. Si que es verdad que muchos lo pueden aprender más tarde y de verdad llamarlo asi porque asi lo sienten.

Igual me equivoco, igual no, casi seguro que me equivoco, pero seguro que alguien lo hace por eso y eso no me lo podeis discutir.

Pienso, como ya han comentado, que una persona hace un truco cuando la persona/s que estan disfrutando dicen después del susodicho- Anda mira que gracioso el tipo. ¿como la abrá sacado? ¿donde estará el truco?

y si la persona que ve juego de magia,piensa que  es magia, que no hay engaño, los espectadores no se sienten engañados, sienten que han disfrutado y que ese disfrute les hace sentirse bien.

¿Que hay que hacer para dejar de haer trucos y hacer juegos? Es muy díficil, no hay algún momento en el que se pase de una cosa a otra, Yo pienso lo siguiente: Cuando unas la habilidad a la presentación de una forma que las dons enlazen con la facilidad de lso botones de una camisa, cuando todo sea perfecto, cuando el juego sea completamente una maravilla harás JUEGOS( en mayuscula ) de magia.

¿Qué eso no tiene nada que ver? Quien piense eso está completamente equivocado. Personalmente he tenido el placer de ver a gente flipar con el juego de la posada (ese de los reyes damas jotas y ases) ¿porque? porque estuve casi un mes preparando su presentación

CONCLUSION: No esta bien ni mal decir truco o juego, simplemente le tenemos que dar el nombre apropiado a lo que hacemos....


Quizas, casi seguro haya metido la pata, pero asi

Opino y .

----------


## magomarcos

> CONCLUSION: No esta bien ni mal decir truco o juego, simplemente le tenemos que dar el nombre apropiado a lo que hacemos....Quizas, casi seguro haya metido la pata, pero asiOpino yo .


He leido todos los comentarios, y todos estan tan cerca de la verdad que no la ven, no han podido diferenciar que es un un truco y que es un juego o efecto de magia.

No es lo mismo decir 

Te voy a realizar una trampa o engaño con estas cartas

A decir

Te voy a realizar un efecto o juego magico con estas cartas.


EN la segunda frase estas jugando con la ilusion magica, por mas que el sepa que vas a realizar trampa o engaño,quedara convencido que no hubo trampa que fue magia,  pero si tu le dices que vas a realizar una trampa , le estas reafirmando lo que el piensa y no vera magia pues tu le dijiste que era una trampa, un truco o un engaño como quieras llamarle.

Ejemplo.

Si das a elegir una carta, luego mezclas y por final muestras tomando del lomo del mazo una carta y dices es esta .
A lo cual el espectador dice NO.
Y tu vuelves la carta al mazo, la tomas de nuevo y la depositas enla mesa.
Pidiendole al espectador que la tape con su mano, que se concentre en su carta y luego la de vuelta...... verificando que es su carta.

No has hecho un TRUCO, haz realizado un efecto magico o juego magico.

El TRUCO  se realizo cuando mezclaste, controlaste la carta, y realizaste un doble lift para mostrarla.

Magomarcos

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

[quote="
No has hecho un TRUCO, haz realizado un efecto magico o juego magico.

El TRUCO  se realizo cuando mezclaste, controlaste la carta, y realizaste un doble lift para mostrarla.

Magomarcos[/quote]

Por mi profesión, imparto cursos de comunicación y negociación, donde las palabras tienen muchísima importancia y hay que tener mucho cuidado a la hora de utilizar cada término, como ocurre en todos los casos a la hora de presentar una rutina de magia (de ahí la importancia de un buen guión y su estudio). La realidad del debate de este hilo se desglosa en dos vertientes:
1.- el término truco ante el público;
Que no debe usarse por que tiene un sentido de trampa y además previene al espectador de que aquello no tiene"magia" es decir destruye en gran medida la ilusión de cualquier juego. (Hace consciente lo que subyace aletargado en él mismo) 
2.- el conocimiento de la técnica a emplear nos traslada al concepto del truco es decir: un doble, un forzaje, una cuenta... ese es el truco. 
Está claro, que un mago no hace los trucos para que se vean, los hace para desarrollar un juego, que es lo que quiere que se vea y produzca una realidad ficticia, pero a la vez auténtica. Por lo que solo hablará del truco, cuando imparta su conocimiento a otros magos ... nunca ante el público, salvo que sea para crear misdirection y utilizando otros trucos no revelados, desarrollar un juego "sorpresa" (os voy a enseñar el truco del pañuelo en el huevo....pero al final...¡sorpresa!)
Sin ánimo de filosofar...

----------


## Flojo

[quote=javier ezkerekotxa]


> Por mi profesión, imparto cursos de comunicación y negociación, donde las palabras tienen muchísima importancia y hay que tener mucho cuidado a la hora de utilizar cada término, como ocurre en todos los casos a la hora de presentar una rutina de magia (de ahí la importancia de un buen guión y su estudio). La realidad del debate de este hilo se desglosa en dos vertientes:
> 1.- el término truco ante el público;
> Que no debe usarse por que tiene un sentido de trampa y además previene al espectador de que aquello no tiene"magia" es decir destruye en gran medida la ilusión de cualquier juego. (Hace consciente lo que subyace aletargado en él mismo) 
> 2.- el conocimiento de la técnica a emplear nos traslada al concepto del truco es decir: un doble, un forzaje, una cuenta... ese es el truco. 
> Está claro, que un mago no hace los trucos para que se vean, los hace para desarrollar un juego, que es lo que quiere que se vea y produzca una realidad ficticia, pero a la vez auténtica. Por lo que solo hablará del truco, cuando imparta su conocimiento a otros magos ... nunca ante el público, salvo que sea para crear misdirection y utilizando otros trucos no revelados, desarrollar un juego "sorpresa" (os voy a enseñar el truco del pañuelo en el huevo....pero al final...¡sorpresa!)
> Sin ánimo de filosofar...


Yo me quedo con esta. Y vosotros?  :-o

----------


## Jorlando

Bueno, aunque a mí no me gusta tampoco usar la palabra "truco", lo cierto es que otra de sus acepciones, según el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española es:

 "Cada una de las mañas o habilidades que se adquieren en el ejercicio de un arte, oficio o profesión".

Según lo anterior, tampoco es una palabra tan fea como suponemos, y no hay lugar a posibles interpretaciones en cuanto a engaños o similares. La única pega, que si usamos esta palabra con este significado, está claro que se hace demasiado hincapié en "habilidad", y aunque ya sabemos que hay juegos muy buenos donde no es necesaria gran habilidad, lo cierto es que no se debe dar a entender ni siquiera que el juego sale por tal habilidad, sino simplemente por arte de magia. Otra cosa es que el espectador sospeche que los magos tienen una gran destreza manual, pero no se debe dar a entender eso.

Por mi parte, lo dicho, y aunque a veces se me escapa, prefiero decir juego. El truco sería ciertamente la explicación, la técnica secreta, lo que permanece oculto. El juego, la magia, sería en una novela policiaca el misterio, cómo el asesino cometió su crimen, aparentemente perfecto. El truco sería la solución, la explicación del detective. Y muchas veces la explicación es bastante inferior al misterio.

----------


## leorugbier

La palabra truco es horrible para este arte, hasta hace unos dias estaba pensando en subiar al foro algun mensaje como para erradicar esa palabra del diccionario magico. Un poco exagerado talves pero no me gusta TRUCO

----------


## ignoto

Yo estoy acostumbrado a pensar en que un juego de magia se divide en dos partes.
El truco y la presentación.

Hoy mismo comentaba con omaller el caso de la aplicación práctica del cinturón de Atenea con voluntarios.
El tema es que él tenía muy claro como hacer el bucle (algún desalmado se lo explicó) pero parece haberse sorprendido cuando le conté que el voluntario no es cualquiera. Hay que escogerlo con determinadas condiciones. Y la charla no vale cualquiera. Hay que marcar ciertos conceptos en la mente del público.
De lo contrario no funciona como magia, se queda en simple truco.

----------


## mc_negold

Yo tambien prefiero juego cuando es un juego y truco cuando es un truco no se si me explico, yo creo que no es lo mismo, a truco lo llamaria a algo donde no hay magia solo habilidad del mago, y eso no hay que esconderlo.

Y juego es un juego es magia pura y ,si, un mago ilusiona en todas sus variantes .

----------


## rofman

> Yo estoy acostumbrado a pensar en que un juego de magia se divide en dos partes.
> El truco y la presentación.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Un juego de magia puede constar de muchos trucos diferentes para realizarlo, a parte claro está de la presentación!!!

Y despues de ver la descripcion que puso Jorlando, todavia más!!!

----------


## popt

Pues yo no estoy deacuerdo  :Wink: 

A veces el truco está en la presentación, si pensamos en el truco como trampa.

A mí no me gusta llamarlo truco, pero por varias razones:

Primero, por su significado léxico.  Si el truco es la trampa entonces es el medio para crear el juego o la ilusión.  Yo no le cuento a la persona cómo voy a hacer algo sino qué voy a hacer.

Segundo, por su implicación psicológica al escucharlo la otra persona.  El decir "truco" suscita que la persona piense en la trampa.  Si dices juego no.  Es más, si alguien me pide que le haga un truco le suelo responder que mejor le hago un juego, que yo lo hago por ilusionarle, no por engañarle.

Tercero, yo lo que he trabajado ha sido un juego, con todas sus partes, una de ellas es el truco (ya sea algo técnico, o psicológico) pero también intento pensar cómo es más ameno, que el ritmo vaya bien, que... no sólo el truco...

Y por último, porque me suena mal... supongo que en parte por estar siempre diciéndolo por el foro, pero es que ha llegado un punto en que me suena raro...

----------


## magicyo

Yo creo que el truco o trucos son las tecnicas, trampas y ardices que se realizan para realizar un juego, pero lo que realmente realizamos es un juego.

Así el juego es el conjunto de acciones tramposas o no (trucos) que llevan a un final que produce asombro entre los espectadores

----------


## alvaro lopez

Yo personalmente odio la palabra truco; Sobretodo cuando la gente que me conoce, oye saca las cartas y haz unos truquillos :evil: , y cosas por el estilo, yo cuando salgo a hacer Magia por las calles pregunto si quieren ver un* juego*, y no un truco, :roll:  truco me recuerda a engaño mientras que la palabra juego, o simplemente decir ¿Quieres ver unas magias? como e oido decir a amigos mios, o decir ¿Quieres ver magia?, todo suena bien diciendolo de esta manera y todos nos entienden, no se por que la gran mayoria de los profanos prefieren llamarlo Truco.

----------


## winehouse

El publico no tiene cultura magica. Ellos dicen trucos si haces trucos. Ellos no saben que es un efecto. Que puede ser un efecto? hay miles de cosas que son efectos. 

Para empezar para que haya EFECTO debe de haber CAUSA. 


A lo que veo que es un truco lo llamo truco. A lo que veo que es magia le llamo magia, o dependiendo de la habilidad entonces lo llamo como tal (leer mentes por ejemplo).

Saludos

----------


## Dantestorm

> Bueno, yo creo que son tres términos diferentes que hay que usar en los momentos adecuados.
> 
> *Juego=*El juego en sí, lo que es, con cháchara y presentación, una rutina está compuesta de juegos, ni de trucos ni de efectos.
> 
> *Truco=*El secreto, las maniobras, cortes y mezclas, lo que hay que hacer para que el juego salga bien y, que no se estropee el efecto.
> 
> *Efecto mágico=*La atmósfera, los clímax, lo que ve el espectador, lo que asombra.
> 
> Quiero decir que sin efecto no hay juego, pero sin truco no hay efecto, y sin juego puede haber truco pero no efecto. Es un poco complicado, pero yo lo veo así.


[/quote]

----------


## Fred_Denver

> Por cierto, y ya que ha salido el tema ¿Alguien sabe si en inglés se usa alguna otra palabra que no sea "trick"? 
> Hacía tiempo que me lo planteaba... ¿Qué repercusión puede ocasionar en la concepción que tiene de la magia (vista por un mago) puede tener el utilizar el término "magic trick" en lugar de "juego" o simplemente "magia"? 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo!



Se puede utilizar:
Magical effect

Yo digo:
Les presento unos efectos. O también, unos efectos mágicos que les encantaran
Saludos

----------


## agulean

> El mago Ilusiona o Engaña??
> 
> Para todos los que estamos aquí, o para la mayoría, esta pregunta que hice es obvia, el mago no engaña, el Mago Ilusiona, y es por eso que se le dice Ilusionista, sin embargo todos sabemos que la magia tiene *SECRETOS*, muchos celosamente guardados, y estos secretos son los que el profanos llama trucos, la magia en sí no tiene truco, es una palabra que más que ayudar, daña a la magia, ya que con esta palabra, el sentido del ilusionismo se desvirtúa, se pierde esa esencia que vive en la magia.
> 
> Que hayas escuchado a Daryl decir Truco, es algo claro, utiliza la palabra "trick" que su traducción literal es truco, pero ya sabemos que los Inlgeses y Americanos son bastantes simples para dar los nombres a las cosas.
> 
> Que lo hayas oído de Tamariz, me extraña un poco, ya que muchas veces lo he oído decir "Voy a hacer un truco, no un truco no, prefiero llamarlo un juego o un efecto..." o algo así...
> 
> 
> ...


No estoy de acuerdo. Ojo, yo a veces abuso del concepto de que "un ilusionista es quien ilusiona" pero lo hago en todo caso sabiendo que no es cierto (inclusive lo he usado en este foro por conveniencia  :twisted: ).

Un ilusionista no es quien ilusiona es quien crea ilusiones que son dos cosas diferentes.

Ilusionista en todo caso tiene mas que ver con nuestro rubro que mago, ya que magia no hacemos, pero si creamos ilusiones (definitivamente no ilusionamos por lo menos no todos nosotros, o no siempre).

Ilusionar es cuando se despierta una esperanza sin fundamentos reales, y esto no lo hacemos (no siempre) en la mayoría de los casos de hecho no deberíamos buscar esto.

Crear una ilusión significa que hacemos que nuestro público persiva un hecho o un momento diferente a como realmente sucedió (básicamente los engañamos en el buen sentido de la palabra - si es que es posible -).

Me parece muy importante que nos desliguemos de la frase "ilusionista es quien ilusiona" (por lo menos entre nosotros) porque no es cierto.

Decir que uno es ilusionista es decir que las cosas que hacemos y percibe nuestro público no son reales lo  que es correcto, ni hablar que mucho mas correcto que mago (y en la mayoría de los casos que prestidigitador que es otra cosa - dedos rápidos o dedos ágiles-).

Desde "El descubrimiento de la brujería" se intenta erradicar la idea de que existen magos, brujos, hechiceros que hacen magia (por razones obvias) y en algún momento se adjudica el término ilusionista (nuevamente con la idea de que crea ilusiones, osea que de alguna forma lo que hacemos que el público vea no es realmente lo que sucedió - no con el de crear ilusiones, sino sería peor -).

Quien dice ser ilusionista está de hecho indicando que hace trucos en sus juegos, pero para crear la ilusión  como decían mas arriba no traer este termino a la cabeza de los espectadores es lo mas conveniente.

De todas formas el ilusionista hace juegos no trucos (mucho menos magia, la magia no existe), dentro de estos juegos hay trucos que en definitiva son parte de lo que crea la ilusión (como decía ignoto, una parte consta de truco, y otra de presentación).

Lo que buscamos es generar emociones y sentimientos que en todo caso produzcan una sensación inexplicable (acá si podríamos decir una sensación magica, pero nunca podemos decir que los ilusionamos, depende del efecto y del público).

Decir que un ilusionista ilusiona es poeticamente lindo pero no es verdad (cada tanto digo el ilusionista es aquel que ilusiona, sobre todo en mi presentación, y cada tanto para discutir, pero soy conciente que ser ilusionista significa otra cosa).

Bue, como siempre me extendí y repetí demasiado, perdones, pero recién vi el post y quería decir esto pq veo (no solo en este foro) usar esa frase ('ilusionista es aquel que ilusiona') como una muletilla de forma erronea sin nunca nadie aclarar nada.

Salu2
Leandro

----------


## Valju

Me van a permitir cierta analogía con el SEXO:

Foliar=Truco
Hacer el amor=Juego

Cada uno utiliza el que buenamente le viene en gana, ¿cierto o no?. La pregunta es: ¿Cual ilusiona mas?

Conoces a una chica y le dices: -hola nena, te la quiero meter. ¿ilusiona?(en serio).
Conoces a una chica y le dices después del cortejo: -¿haces el amor?. 

A donde quiero llegar y no se si me explico del todo bien, es que depende de la presentación. El utilizar la palabra truco suena mucho mas rudimentario, desvestido, e incita a pensar mal. Rompe mas la ilusión. Me quedo con JUEGO y también con lo de hacer Magia. Un saludo.

----------


## Emilio_arg

Yo creo que son dos cosas distintas... Una cosa es el juego, que abarca la técnica (tanto manipulativas como de manejo del público) y la presentación, y otra es el truco, que vendría a ser el secreto para que el juego funcione. Por lo menos yo lo entiendo asi... :twisted:

----------


## Babylon

> Yo creo que son dos cosas distintas... Una cosa es el juego, que abarca la técnica (tanto manipulativas como de manejo del público) y la presentación, y otra es el truco, que vendría a ser el secreto para que el juego funcione. Por lo menos yo lo entiendo asi... :twisted:


Le diste en el clavo  :Wink:

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Has escuchado a daryl decir *truco* por que en ingles es *trick* y *game* se refieren a juego de jugar y por eso no se puede decir al igual que tampoco pueden decir *arcade* y a tamariz le habras oido decir trick en ingles aunque muchas veces duda y dice game porque el siempre dice juego. Aunque unos magos españoles como carroll o jose luis ballesteros en su tienda le he oido decir ''otra magia''(refiriendose a juego) y otros tambien dicen rutina que para mi es lo más apropiado.

----------


## cachipirulo

Ademas de todo lo dicho, es que un "truco" no sería un juego completo, el truco solo es la trampa, el secreto, el juego tiene muchas mas cosas, ademas del truco. Incluso un juego, puede tener varios trucos. Por ej. todos sabemos que la baraja invisible tiene un truco-base, pero, ¿las cartas caníbales? tenemos dobles, triples, Elmsley, Hamman, culebreos, etc... sería muy injusto llamar "truco" a ese juegazo de cartomagia

Llamémosle Juego, Efecto, Ilusión, pero nunca truco, los trucos son para llamar gratis desde las cabinas o para coger el carro en el super si meter el euro, pero yo éstos, no los conozco.

----------


## cachipirulo

> 1 truco es meterle la mano a alguien detrás de la oreja y sacarla agarrando una moneda...si lo que haces es comentar que lo más importante de la vida es saber escuchar, porque la palabra en sí está vacía de contenido y es la atención e interés del otro lo que la transforma y le da sentido, y lo dices gesticulando, pausadamente, al tiempo que ejecutas "limpiamente" la maniobra en cuestión...y al decir "Escucha y notarás cuan valiosas son las palabras" sacas lentamente la mano desde su oreja, rozándola un poco incluso con el metal, la pones ante sus ojos, agarras la mano del otro y la depositas allí (todo ello lentamente en un silencio dramático)...ESO ES MAGIA.


Me alegro de leer ésto, Kikenico. Esto no solo es MAGIA, es ¡ARTE!

----------


## israelpeña

bueno..en si, la magia es mas que arte,,,,...ya que es el conjunto de muchas cosas.
la psicologia que se usa, como tambien la musica para la magia en escena, el porte del ilusionista, las imagenes, formas o figuras que se trabajan...eeen fin...

a mi punto de vista, el llamarlo "truco" tiene sus ventajas y desventajas.
mucha ventaja tiene que, ya es tan conocido y nombrado "truco" a una ilusion, que practicamente pierde sentido tal palabra, meramente como un truco, y se llega a tomar como dicen aqui, un "juego".
la desventaja es que aveces, esto puede bien afectar la perscepcion del espectador despues de una ilusion....(al recordar la ilusion, puede tratar de buscar una respuesta al como se ha hecho, llamandole pues, "truco")

pero, como llamarle? aca, no se le puede decir "juego" ya que el termino es muy desconocido.
hay quienes (aca, repito) le llaman, "suerte"..por ejemplo.
quienes llegan y me dicen "hazme una suerte" ...y pienso yo que en muchos otros lugares ha de haber mas sinonimos...

pues, truco truco, de que se le puede llamar, se le puede llamar...ahora el tener que llamarle asi...creo que es mas de gusto personal que de un dilema magico. bueno, mas que creo, estoi totalmente seguro de que asi es.

mi humilde opinion! n_n

xau xau
copy

----------


## Kwirk

yo para pensar en eso recuerdo "mago contra tahur" y pienso k un tahur hubiera hecho un truco y habría sacado las 4 cartas iguales desde el principio, un mago no es tan bueno haciendo trucos, por eso falla 1 carta, pero la ventaja del mago es k puede convertir las otras tres cartas y asunto arreglado.

----------

